# White sauce w/shrimp...?????



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

Had amberjack in a white creamy sauce with bits of shrimp at the Seafood Spaghettiworks in Port A years ago...it was GREAT...anyone know of a recipe for that or where I might find a similar recipe? Thanks!


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Don't know but thanks for making me hungry!!! LOL


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

That sauce is probably butter, garlic and half & half, maybe with some cajun seasoning. 

I start mine by sauteing some minced garlic in butter, add diced shrimp and then half & half cream and a dash of Tony C's. Med. heat and keep stirring until it begins to thicken. If it's too runny add a pinch of flour while stirring.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

That sounds GREAT.


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

*It's not white but it's good*

Here's what we did with amberjack the other night. If you get frustrated trying to duplicate the white sauce this one ain't bad.

*Red Pepper Coulis*

1/2 cup fresh or bottled roasted red pepper, skinned and seeded
1-1/2 Tbs olive oil
2 tsp minced garlic
1/4 tsp dried thyme
4-5 kalamata olives, pitted

Place all ingredients in a blender and buzz until liquefied and smooth. Taste and add salt and pepper as needed. Re-buzz to mix. Pour into a piping bag or go the disposable route and into a small zip bag. Just before applying sauce to fish, cut of a very small corner section of the bag. Squeeze your sauce into whatever pattern pleases you.

*Grilled AJ*

One 1-1/2 inch thick AJ steak per serving ( 4-8 oz)
Olive oil (pump spray is optimum for this application)
Salt and pepper to taste

Fire up the grill, a medium hot fire works well. When ready, oil the grill and lightly spray the fish. Sear the steaks uncovered on each side for 2 1/2 minutes. Move the fish off of direct heat and cover the grill for 6-8 minutes. Remove, season with salt and pepper, plate, sauce and eat!


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

Oh man, now I'm HUNGRY!!!! Thanks for the recipies, I'll try them all for sure!


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I have been looking for that recipe for years, I had it once and was told it as a white wine sauce. It was out of this world. IF anyone ever runs across he recipe please post up!!


----------



## Team MirrOlure (Jan 24, 2009)

www.cdkitchen.com enter: alexander sauce in search

sounds like this might be pretty close, we've used it and it's pretty good


----------



## JWL (Jul 1, 2004)

*Try this:*

Basically the same as linguine and clam sauce;

half and half, light cream, or milk 
1/2 cup chopped onion 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
2 tablespoons margarine or butter 
1/4 cup all-purpose flour 
1/2 teaspoon dried basil or oregano, crushed 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon pepper 
1/4 cup snipped fresh parsley 
1/4 cup dry white wine 
1/4 cup grated parmesan cheese 

FOR SAUCE: Meanwhile, drain clams, reserving liquid. Add enough half-and-half, light cream, or milk to the reserved liquid to make 1 and 3/4 cups.
In a medium saucepan cook the onion and garlic in hot margarine or butter for about 5 minutes, or till onion is tender but not brown. Stir in the flour, basil or oregano, salt, and pepper. Add the cream mixture all at once. Cook and stir till thickened and bubbly. Cook and stir for 1 minute more. Stir in the parsley and wine. Heat through.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

JWL said:


> Basically the same as linguine and clam sauce;
> 
> half and half, light cream, or milk
> 1/2 cup chopped onion
> ...


I've done something real close to this , a shrimp alfredo sauce over fettucini. havent used any flour yet, but heavy cream and lots of parmesean added very slowly at low heat to prevent clodding. I use fresh basil


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Go to Pappadeaux's web site and find Alexander sauce recipe. It's great on broiled or blackened fish but it's expensive and labor intensive.


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

I did this one a few years ago.
http://www.texasgulfcoastfishing.com/pontchartrain_sauce_1.html
it takes a little effort, but is worth it.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Y'all are gonna throw mty beer cans at me...*

but for fast and easy, I just buy a bottle of Alfredo sauce and jazz it up, a little. Mushrooms wine etc.

Later
R3F


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

+ 1 got to use heavy cream.


----------



## Deep Addiction (Oct 25, 2010)

*Ponchartrain Sauce with Crabmeat*

This recipe calls for Crabmeat, Shrimp and or Crawfish tails can be added.

8 oz Lump Crab Meat 
1 1/2 Cups heavy cream 
4 Tbs Butter 
1 Tsp of Creole Mustard (or Grey Poupon) 
1/8 Tsp Kosher Salt 
1/2 Tsp Paprika 
1/4 Tsp White Pepper 
6 sprigs parsley diced

In a sauce pan, simmer cream, butter and mustard over medium heat until cream is reduced and begins to thicken. Add crab, parsley, salt, paprika, and white pepper. Return to simmer and salt and pepper to taste. Serve fish over a bed of rice and spoon on the sauce over the fish.


----------

